# Ausfallende für schnellspanner (135/9mm) für meta 6 2011



## seb90 (31. März 2012)

Hi, ich wollte fragen wo ich denn ein Ausfallende für das Meta 6 vom 2011er jahr herbekommen?
ich suche eins für eine Schnellspannernabe, da ich bereits einen Laufradsatz habe und mir zurzeit keinen neuen bauen möchte!
danke


----------



## seb90 (1. April 2012)

hat jemand einen passenden link oder kenn jemand einen der sowas verkauft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hollowtech2 (2. April 2012)

Der freundliche Fachhändler hilft da gerne weite. Falls nicht lagernd,
kann er das Reil bei uns auch bestellen, das ist kein Problem.


----------



## seb90 (2. April 2012)

...danke, kann das jeder bestellen oder muss ich da extra zu einem der commencal anbietet!?


----------



## hollowtech2 (3. April 2012)

hast PM!


----------



## seb90 (7. April 2012)

danke für die post!!
aja noch was, passt ein semi-integrierter ahead steuersatz in den meta 6 rahmen?


----------

